# What instrumentalists are artistically closest to your favorite singers?



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

For me, the couple(s) are:

1/ Artur Schnabel and Claudia Muzio: No circus act. Every note has a meaning and intense emotions.
2/ Glenn Gould and Elisabeth Schwarzkopf: I know, this is an odd couple, but I just love how they manage to be so analytical but artistic at the same time. Btw, he really adored her. 
3/ Yehudi Menuhin and De Los Angeles: lovely sounds and generous in spirit.
4/ Jacqueline du Pre and Kathleen Ferrier


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

silentio said:


> For me, the couple(s) are:
> 
> 1/ Artur Schnabel and Claudia Muzio: No circus act. Every note has a meaning and intense emotions.
> 2/ Glenn Gould and *Elisabeth Schwarzkopf*: I know, this is an odd couple, but I just love how they manage to be so analytical but artistic at the same time. Btw, he really adored her.
> ...


I would have paired these two together

@OT 
Kenny G and Renee Fleming. I can't exactly articulate why


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Vicky and the flute maybe ?


----------

